# Bad 622 Dish Won't Upgrade to 722 I'm done...



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

After 11 years of having the max programming packages I have, as of Monday, terminted service. I had a 622 that provided me with all the channel 501HD movies and also the 1080P movie. It worked great. For a while. Then it started the constant reboot cycles and was switched out with another 622. This 622 reciever won't provide me with the VOD 501 HD or 1080P movies because of a software change? Hah? I had a tech here for two hours this morning on the phone with support trying to fix it and all they would say was I had to pay to get a 722 to get that feature back. No way. I'm done. I am having them shut me off come Monday. Can you guys tell me what they are saying it true about the 622? Did they change something or is this reciever just bad and they won't admit it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It doesn't really matter anymore, does it?

I show 501HD in my ViP622 guide.

I recall that initially, this was supposed to be a ViP722 exclusive but I'm guessing that they changed their minds.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't get it. I have a VIP622 (L617) and I can order 501 (Eagle Eye (Video On Demand, 1080p)).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am pretty sure VOD 501 is not a 722 only thing. Wonder if it has to do with the Satellites you are pointing to. Did they change something there? Be really surprised that is the case but something worth considering.

One thing to double check. (Stab in the dark). If you have channel locks and are hiding your lock channels Check your locked channels and make sure you don't have 501 locked. That would take it away from the Guide. 

Other than that not sure what else would cause no VOD except not having any recording time free or not putting your receiver in standby. Any of those conditions exist?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It takes a few days of updates before a newly activated receiver will start getting VOD and pre-downloaded movies. That's normal and happens for everyone. How long has it been since the replacement 622 was activated? Was it plugged into the network immediately?


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't have any channels locked. All the non HD 501's are available. Lots of storage space. 27hrs of HD available. No changes to the dish set up and neither of the 622's have ever had broadband access. Unit is shut off every night at midnight by a programmable remote that has a timer set to do so. The latest 622 has been in service for almost 6 weeks now. That is plenty of time to download. I don't understand it either. I find it really hard to believe they changed the operation of the newer 622's. Tech support also told the repair guy that the 622's use a different software even though the revision number is the same. They claim they took away the 1080P feature because it was causing reboot problems on the 622's. I don't believe that either.

I don't want to drop Dish. But I have had lots of trouble over the last few years. I don't want to go into detail about that here. This is the "straw" so to speak. They took away a feature that I bought a 600.00 TV to be able to take advantage of and now they want me to pay or commit to two years to get it back. It's just not right.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't speak too much on the software revisions and VOD features to be honest.

I can say that if you have been with Dish that long, they should of offered half-off or a free upgrade, especially if your billing with them is perfect and you don't have any/many adjustments (credits) on the account. If I had an extension I would welcome you to call so I could take a look at the account. They can offer a free upgrade, but there is no way around the 24mo agreement unfortunately, it is all done through the system.

I wish I could offer you a different reason or a workaround for that problem, but as of now that's all I can say on the subject.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

garyhesq said:


> Unit is shut off every night at midnight by a programmable remote that has a timer set to do so.


What does this mean exactly? Are you actually cutting power to the receiver? Or is it just going into the normal standby mode? If you have some sort of external setup that actually cuts power to the receiver then it will never get VOD.

Aside from that bit of confusion on my part... My 622 goes in stages... seems to mostly get SD 501 movies, but I have seen the 1080p HD movie on there before.

On the flip side, my 722 seems to never get any SD 501 movies at all... only gets HD movies on that one + usually the 1080p movie.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What does this mean exactly? Are you actually cutting power to the receiver? Or is it just going into the normal standby mode? If you have some sort of external setup that actually cuts power to the receiver then it will never get VOD.
> 
> Aside from that bit of confusion on my part... My 622 goes in stages... seems to mostly get SD 501 movies, but I have seen the 1080p HD movie on there before.
> 
> On the flip side, my 722 seems to never get any SD 501 movies at all... only gets HD movies on that one + usually the 1080p movie.


TSR thank you for the offer. I appreciate that. As far as the programmable remote, I fall asleep watching this so I have a Pronto remote that sends a turn off command at midnight so the unit will go to sleep. I didn't use to do this but Ron made a suggestion a few weeks back about why I might not be getting the VOD's and making sure the 622 was shut down at night was one of them. That's when I set the remote up to make sure it was turned off.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

garyhesq said:


> TSR thank you for the offer. I appreciate that. As far as the programmable remote, I fall asleep watching this so I have a Pronto remote that sends a turn off command at midnight so the unit will go to sleep. I didn't use to do this but Ron made a suggestion a few weeks back about why I might not be getting the VOD's and making sure the 622 was shut down at night was one of them. That's when I set the remote up to make sure it was turned off.


FYI you don't have to shut off the 622 it will shut it self off.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

My 722 and 622 handle 501 VOD a bit differently. BOTH have a single 1080p offering, but then the 722 has all the other 501 VOD movies in HD, whereas aside frorm the single 1080p movie, the 622 has all other movies in SD.

But both definitely get the 1080p offering each month.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garyhesq said:


> Tech support also told the repair guy that the 622's use a different software even though the revision number is the same.


Serious doubt this claim. This would make troubleshooting near impossible. Not even sure if the system supports this. Even if this was the case, it does not explain the absence of regular HD VOD.



garyhesq said:


> All the non HD 501's are available. Lots of storage space.


Actually the storage space you have is user space. VODs go into another storage area but i would suspect that you would have at least a few HD VODS.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Right. If you read what Gary is saying, he is getting VOD on channel 501 but he is not getting HD versions of the movies. I see the same as ZBoomer. On my 622 I see the 1080p movie in HD but all the other channel 501 VOD entries are non-HD. On my 722 all the channel 501 VOD are HD.

While I would not consider this to be a reason for me to cancel Dish, I would consider it a problem if I had the feature and it was removed. It does not bother me since I do have a 722.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> My 722 and 622 handle 501 VOD a bit differently. BOTH have a single 1080p offering, but then the 722 has all the other 501 VOD movies in HD, whereas aside frorm the single 1080p movie, the 622 has all other movies in SD.
> 
> But both definitely get the 1080p offering each month.


Starting to wonder if the 622 does this because of storage differences. Remember the 722 does have a large disk drive. Wonder if the 622 has a smaller VOD. I no longer have a 622 so can't look at one.

Would be interesting to get feedback from other 622 users as to what they see in the way of VOD these days. Wonder if there was a change regarding the 622s and VOD that happened in between the swap.

Anybody with 622 seeing regular HD now?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

VIP622 - I have Eagle Eye 1080p and the rest of the 501 channels are SD.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> VIP622 - I have Eagle Eye 1080p and the rest of the 501 channels are SD.


Same here on my 622.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

622 same here.
722 HD on all 501 VOD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was saying earlier (I think I said it earlier)...

My 622 has the 1080p HD movie, then a bunch of SD 501 movies.
My 722 has the 1080p HD movie, then a bunch of HD 501 movies.

With the smaller hard drive, and smaller reserved area, I think that's the intended way for the 622 to work. If I remember correctly, I thought Dish originally said the 622 wouldn't get HD VOD at all... but I suspect they decided to let the 1080p movie go there because of the marketing push on that feature.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I had E* upgrade BOTH my 622's to 722's for free. I've only been with E* for about 5 years, but have a ton of programming. I sent an email to the executive support team and was *nice*, but firm in letting them know that I do have other options.

Depends who you talk too.......


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

But based on Gary's post, at one time they did allow VOD HD on the 622. Been a while since I had my 622 and I don't recall if it had VOD HD when I had it. Perhaps they tried it for a while and found that with the space limitations on the VOD they decided to back out of providing it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair, I can't say I "never" had any other HD VOD on my ViP622. For a while I was in the camp of folks who just weren't getting any VOD at all.

Once they worked out the bugs with that, I can't remember ever getting HD VOD on my 622 unless it was the 1080p one.

Perhaps before they started the 1080p I might have had one or two HD VOD and never noticed. I'm guessing the 1080p movie takes up more space on the hard drive than their other VOD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tommiet said:


> I had E* upgrade BOTH my 622's to 722's for free. I've only been with E* for about 5 years, but have a ton of programming. I sent an email to the executive support team and was *nice*, but firm in letting them know that I do have other options.
> 
> Depends who you talk too.......


And no commitment? TOO?


----------



## frodob9 (Sep 5, 2008)

The 1080P VOD is the only HD VOD that the 622 has ever had. All other VOD on the 622 has always been SD. As Stewart said earlier Dish never intended for the 622 to have HD VOD due to harddrive space limitations, the 1080P VOD is the exception to the rule. It seems a little extreme to leave because of 1 movie a month.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

Technology changes and we should be ready to pay for part of those changes....If they let the 501 HD VOD, come in on the 622 and had to eliminate another feature then a handfull of others will complain.
If you bought a HD TV several years ago when it was only 1080 I and now you wanted 1080p would you expect Sony to upgrade your TV for free...
Tech upgrades will always be there and sometimes you have to pony up for the new stuff....


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I spent some more time on the phone with tech support yesterday. Still no resolution as to why my 622 has no 501 VOD HD. After lengthy conversation with the customer relations dept. I signed up for two years to get the 722. Like I said in the first post, I wasn't dropping them because of 1 movie a month. It was a conglomeration of things that has happened over the last few years. That and I didn't feel like I should have to do something to get a feature they took from me. Anyway, it looks like you guys are stuck with me for a few more years.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

garyhesq said:


> I spent some more time on the phone with tech support yesterday. Still no resolution as to why my 622 has no 501 VOD HD. After lengthy conversation with the customer relations dept. I signed up for two years to get the 722. Like I said in the first post, I wasn't dropping them because of 1 movie a month. It was a conglomeration of things that has happened over the last few years. That and I didn't feel like I should have to do something to get a feature they took from me. Anyway, it looks like you guys are stuck with me for a few more years.


Not sure what a 722 will gain you as far as VOD. Both the 622 and 722 reserve 100GB for the VOD. And although they were originally talking about using VC-1 (supported only on 722) they decided instead to use AVC (MPEG-4) for all their HD VOD. One and only one HD VOD in the 501's has been made availabe so far each month.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Basically he will gain HD VOD on 501. It seems that although the 622 can handle HD VOD, Dish is not downloading anything but SD VOD on the 622 except for the 1080p movie of the day. A good number of people have reported that to be the case. I have a 622 and a 722 and that is the case for me. All VOD on the 622 (except 1080p) is SD and all VOD on the 722 is HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Not sure what a 722 will gain you as far as VOD. Both the 622 and 722 reserve 100GB for the VOD. And although they were originally talking about using VC-1 (supported only on 722) they decided instead to use AVC (MPEG-4) for all their HD VOD. One and only one HD VOD in the 501's has been made availabe so far each month.


What you are saying here is not entirely accurate.

There has been only one 1080p HD VOD each month... but Dish has lots of HD VOD each month. I have had as many as 11 HD VOD options + the one 1080p option on my 722 receiver. The 622, as already stated, never gets more than the one 1080p HD VOD movie.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What you are saying here is not entirely accurate.
> 
> There has been only one 1080p HD VOD each month... but Dish has lots of HD VOD each month. I have had as many as 11 HD VOD options + the one 1080p option on my 722 receiver. The 622, as already stated, never gets more than the one 1080p HD VOD movie.


I can't confirm, not having a 722, but elsewhere someone is reporting that they did go ahead and start sending out movies in VC-1. The 722 can handle them but the chip the 622 uses, which is an earlier version from Broadcom, had errors in its VC-1 support. So the 622 cannot handle such movies.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> I can't confirm, not having a 722, but elsewhere someone is reporting that they did go ahead and start sending out movies in VC-1. The 722 can handle them but the chip the 622 uses, which is an earlier version from Broadcom, had errors in its VC-1 support. So the 622 cannot handle such movies.


If true, that would go a long way towards explaining the reason why the 722 has been getting HD and filling up with that, and the 622 has just been getting SD.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

And the saga continues. As of last night my 622 is now showing the 1080P movie being available in the guide on channel 501. It took 7 weeks for it to show up. Over the last 2 weeks I spoke to 5 different techs about this problem and they all told me this receiver is not capable of doing this. Hmmm... Anyway, I am refusing the 722 when it gets here and hopefully they will let me out of the two year commitment they made me take.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All this just for the single 1080p VOD movie? I thought it was about not getting all the VOD in HD (1080i). I assume all the other VOD is still SD on the 622. If you are that into HD I would stick with the 722 since all the VOD will be HD.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I still don't see the other 501 hd's but my big problem was not getting the 1080P option. That is the only one I really wanted. Like I said, I bought a new TV just watch them! Call me crazy.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

garyhesq said:


> I still don't see the other 501 hd's but my big problem was not getting the 1080P option. That is the only one I really wanted. Like I said, I bought a new TV just watch them! Call me crazy.


Now I understand the phrase "cutting off your nose to spite your face".


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't be surprised when your new TV will only play them in 1080i.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Don't be surprised when your new TV will only play them in 1080i.


I'll find out tonight. I already bought the popcorn.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

garyhesq said:


> I'll find out tonight. I already bought the popcorn.


So where is the party.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

garyhesq said:


> And the saga continues. As of last night my 622 is now showing the 1080P movie being available in the guide on channel 501. It took 7 weeks for it to show up. Over the last 2 weeks I spoke to 5 different techs about this problem and they all told me this receiver is not capable of doing this. Hmmm... Anyway, I am refusing the 722 when it gets here and hopefully they will let me out of the two year commitment they made me take.


*NEVER get forced into a 2 year contract to replace your 622 with a 722.
I was offered a "upgrade" to a 722 from a 622 without a 2 year commitment and "other perks". 
One would be suprized at what Dish will do to keep a good paying ontime customer.
In all honesty all one needs to do is threaten to go another provider.
IF you are a good customer with a clean record of bill paying, you can get out of the 2 year commitment.
You might have to "escalate" but Dish wants your business.*


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> Don't be surprised when your new TV will only play them in 1080i.


Haha, man that would suck. Go through all that to get the 1080p program (one), buy a new TV, and it may not work anyway. (If you read some of the 1080p threads on this board you would see why that is definitely possible!) :eek2:


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

smackman said:


> *NEVER get forced into a 2 year contract to replace your 622 with a 722.
> I was offered a "upgrade" to a 722 from a 622 without a 2 year commitment and "other perks".
> One would be suprized at what Dish will do to keep a good paying ontime customer.
> In all honesty all one needs to do is threaten to go another provider.
> ...


My threat to leave did no good and I have had the maximum package since 1998 and have never been late with a payment. If you read the whole thread you will see I actually dropped the service but changed my mind later on. The saga is over. My replaced 622 is now doing what my broken one did and my TV displays the 1080P perfect just like it did before the old receiver broke. This whole ordeal was caused by uneducated tech support personel. I feel the reason why the new reciever is now showing the movie in the guide is because they sent a command to it last Sat. while the tech was there and it took a few days after that for it to download the movie.


----------

